# This aint a hobby.....



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I trained today (Urban), it was cold....I am finally warm again after sitting in a bath for an hour (an hour drive home with the heat blasting didnt really do it). I have a gripe that has been festering for a while. Probably close to a year ago I read, on one of the yahoo sar groups, that this SAR stuff is really just a hobby, if we really wanted to help people, there are easier and more immediate ways to do so. So really, this is just a hobby.

I am pretty sure that if this was just a hobby, I wouldnt have trained today, it was windy and cold. Not as cold as it has been though (and not nearly as cold as western/northern states/countries by any means), and because it was urban, I only had to be buried for 30 or so mins under the cold concrete. I didnt have to walk in mud and ice for an hour or more.

I am pretty sure that if this was a hobby, I wouldnt feel obligated to go out and train in the cold and rain. Summer rain I can deal with, but the 35 degrees and rain (for 6 hrs or so) is a little demoralizing. I have to say for a fact, if this was a hobby, I would not train when it is raining in the winter!!!!

I remember, at first, kind of agreeing with the poster who said that sar was a hobby. We dont get many call outs here in NJ for wilderness and fewer for the Urban. So it does seem kind of like training just for training sake. But then I thought about it more and, thought--if this were a hobby, I'd quit and do some other sport with more rewards. I also thought, if everyone chose to do EMS or volunteer fire, with many more opportunity to help, instead of dog handling, there would be no dogs when they are needed.

I was talking to my father over the holiday and said that I was thinking about volunteering with our local EMS, he said I shouldnt while I was still working the dog (we are on 2 sar teams-wilderness and urban). I dont know if I agree with him, but I thought his advice was interesting. 


Sorry to whine, but this has been bugging me for a little while. I guess this sar stuff looks like a hobby, but I feel much more of an obligation to keep my skills at their highest than I have with any other 'hobby'. (and sometimes I am a little grumpy about that sense of obligation--like when its really cold/wet or my kids want me to watch their sports instead of going to train)

Anyway, thanks for listening!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

You make an excellant point. It's not a hobby. The time, expense and dedication made by so many SAR participants, usually not reimbursed, is admirable. Along with your valid points, a thing that has always bugged me is the person that wants to do SAR with their dog. The one they have. They don't want to hear; "that dog doesn't have it". They won't even consider a different dog, it has to be the one they have. I guess it's kind of like those that think it's a hobby. Just something to do with their dog. My hats off to you for your dedication.

DFrost


----------



## John Letcher (Nov 29, 2008)

Keep up the work and dedication. as my father was so fond of saying "dont let the bastards get you down". 

i also love the people who say "any dog can be trained to do schutzhund, ring, etc" and they are usually the ones who have never put any kind of title on any dog. i just walk away from them when they start their banter. it usually turns into a waste of time if you try and explain the time, energy, money, and everthing else it takes to train.
john


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The wannabys, hobbiests and self proclaimed "experts" can sometimes be the people in control. I let it get to me and that was a major reason I left SAR. Wasted a really good dog doing so. :-( :evil: 
Thank you for your dedication!


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

I agree with the above comments and commend you on your dedication and determination to not let it get you down. I also ruined a phenomenal dog due to politics and left SAR. I miss it always and want to get back into. Having put in that kind of effort, just keep on keepin on so that all the effort is worthwhile in knowing your prepared to really help those when in need. Keep us posted on training, I for one LOVE it..makes me want to get back in...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

It is a major major commitment.

I know I have been limited for the past year with parental care responsibilities [dad in stage IV lung cancer in his bones now, and mom the survivor of a massive stroke - both live with us because we can't bring ourselves to do the nursing home thing] - and I look forward to being back full force - some day - in the meanwhile ......

Fortunatly I am blessed with a good team that realizes life gets in the way sometimes .........


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Definitely NOT a hobby....and it aggravates me when I see people who think it is.......ya know, "Oh, I do SAR to give Fluffy something to do..."

UGH!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it is a hobby in that it is something you choose to do. No one is holding a gun to your head, you don't generally get paid, your morgage doesn't depend on it (though it may suffer because of it:???: )

Like any hobby, if you don't get some enjoyment or satisfaction out of it, you likely wouldn't do it. Lots of people take their hobbies VERY seriously.

That is kinda where the hobby compairisons end for me though. The end results of your commitment to SAR (with or without a dog) is different than the end result of working on your golf swing.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I think many (pet) dog owners have no concept of the commitment necessary to train a dog for anything. Many of them are not even capable of teaching their dog to walk nicely on a leash or recall on command... so they have no idea of how much dedication it takes to train a dog for SAR. Heck, I don't even know what it takes, but I bet anyone who has been found by a dog - like the woman, found alive after three days in the snow in a farmer's field near where I live is pretty happy you've chosen the 'hobby' you did.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer, 

I agree with your description....I guess I view it as a job (that I absolutely LOVE) since it consumes a large part of my life and even though I do not get paid for the "missions" themselves, I do get paid as far as training, seminars and bringing dogs in.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> I agree with your description....I guess I view it as a job (that I absolutely LOVE) since it consumes a large part of my life and even though I do not get paid for the "missions" themselves, I do get paid as far as training, seminars and bringing dogs in.


I know what you are saying and agree. Though I don't own a kennel, I do get paid to work in the rescue profession and much of my training is paid for and done on the clock, especially in the winter.

I often think of the dedication it must take for others that do not work in the industry and must fit in all of their training (both dog related and non dog related) outside of work and life commitments. I applaud those that can do it as it must be VERY challenging.

I think that people like you and I have if easier than some as we are already "embedded" so to speak.


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Since when is saving lives a hobby?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sara Findley said:


> Since when is saving lives a hobby?


Ahhhh, that is my kind of question and one that I have asked people a lot.....kind of get the "deer in the headlights" look and some stammering after asking that one. 

However, Jennifer's description is fairly accurate though....and for those of us that are completely dedicated (and those that I know here are in that category) to this can pick out the real "hobbyists", or the ones that will not last long, coming from a mile away.....


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for all input guys! I have to say that I initially agreed with the guy (a sar person himself) about the hobby thing. But I have been thinking a lot about it because it really didnt sit right. I feel too much of an obligation for it to be a hobby. I dont feel I can take too much time off just because I get tired of training and still consider myself operational. A hobby to me means that you can slack off, if you decide not to train for a few weeks, you might not do as well at a competition, but you wont hurt anyone. 

Jennifer--I guess any volunteer work could technically be defined as a hobby. My great-Aunt devoted her whole adult life to volunteer work. At her viewing were 2 of the main organizations she worked with and they did a tribute every 30 mins. I was very touched. 
When horseback riding was my hobby, I took it very seriously. I rode 6 days/week and also worked in the field. You are right that we have to find enjoyment in what we do or we wouldnt do it. I adore training animals (and dogs are cheaper and less time consuming than horses LOL), but when I decided to do SAR rather than schutzhund, it was because I wanted to train my dog to be helpful in some way (though, I really really want to train sch too!!).

I guess I really was clarifying in my own mind what I think this time consuming expense was!!!


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

I've done Emergency Services as a vocation and (much less) as an avocation.
In neither case was someone making me do it; it was always a choice.
If someone wanted to refer to my SAR stuff as a hobby instead of an avocation, I wouldn't bother to get into the person's choice of words.
There is a certain smack of condescension in calling such a significant and civic volunteer effort as SAR ...a hobby, but there are certainly many physically difficult interests one could have. 
A person might have an interest in hiking, end up in the rain all day, but it's still a hobby. Being tired and uncomfortable isn't a qualifier that let's us get someone to be more selective when choosing between hobby/avocation/interest or pasttime.

If the person meant it disparagingly, the person is going to get a pay-off he or she doesn't deserve simply by raising your ire. If the person meant no offense, then you certainly wouldn't want to take any, eh? Mebbe 'splain a bit about training.

Just train. And for that training, thank you.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I think the worst thing I can hear, that tends to get under my skin (although I know it shouldn't) is "Oh, your just a volunteer." 

Ugh, that is worse than the word hobby. 

I "volunteer" for everything I do...firefighting (wildland and structure), EMS (and lately it has been LE assist due to stabbings, shootings and METH), my SAR and K9 work and my LE duties. 

Crap, my day job pays for my ability to volunteer stuff....LOL

So, even though I should not, I get a bit irritated when someone says it in that context.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Rebecca Hobley said:


> I also ruined a phenomenal dog due to politics and left SAR..





Bob Scott; said:


> Wasted a really good dog doing so.


Could you all explain what happened in these instances? Volunteering my time in SAR is something I have thought about doing in the future and would like to know more about what happened with you and your dogs in these situations. Thanks.

Also to the OP, I bet the people you rescue off the side of a remote hill don't think what you are doing is just a hobby.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Josh Smith said:


> Could you all explain what happened in these instances? Volunteering my time in SAR is something I have thought about doing in the future and would like to know more about what happened with you and your dogs in these situations. Thanks.
> 
> Also to the OP, I bet the people you rescue off the side of a remote hill don't think what you are doing is just a hobby.


Simple in my instance. I belonged to a team that was run by people that had no dog training skills and were in it for the glory and limelight of making TV and Newspaper articles. 
The team's reputation was made by a dog that was trained at Quantico by someone else but the "handler/team leader" was always taking credit as a "Master trainer". 
They had a few good dogs and some great finds but I went on to way to many searches that were next to impossible from the start but they made the headlines. :roll: 
There were a few that I still loose sleep over. Those helped put me over the top.
Also HUGE double standards when it came time to certify dogs.
A good team is a GREAT team. Many out there are con jobs.
I'm not so much angry as I am saddened by what could have/should have been.


----------

